# Can't boot system



## randux (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi,

I removed Solaris from a box with 2 disks and I can't boot my FreeBSD which was installed on one of the drives and was being booted from Grub.

Isn't there some way I can boot the installed system from the 7.1 installer DVD? I escaped to the loader prompt but can't find any info on what command to issue.

Thanks.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Feb 2, 2009)

You can use the LiveFS and install the FreeBSD bootloader with:
`# boot0cfg -B ad0`

Where ad0 is the disk you want to install FreeBSD to.

You may also want to look at /etc/fstab (Mount the disk, don't edit /etc/fstab on the LiveFS) and set the correct disk numbers if you juggled with disks (i.e. ad2 becomes ad0).


----------



## randux (Feb 2, 2009)

Well that worked beautifully. Thanks a million. I now have my system back.

Do you know what syntax I would use to boot the system from the installer loader prompt? I couldn't find anything in a web search.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Feb 2, 2009)

It's been ages since I had to use the loader promp and I can't remember how exactly.

Type `help' at the loader prompt to see documentation. Or you can just read /boot/loader.help.


----------

